# List of classical music sub-titles, nicknames and non-numeric titles



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Found this on Wikipedia.. What an interesting read list..



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_classical_music_sub-titles,_nicknames_and_non-numeric_titles


From Wiki:



> This is an alphabetically ordered list of Sub-titles, Nicknames and Non-numeric Titles that have been applied to classical music compositions of types that are normally identified only by some combination of number, key and catalogue number. These types of compositions include: symphony, concerto, sonata, and standard chamber music combinations (string strio, quartet, quintet, sextet, etc.; piano trio, quartet, quintet, sextet, etc.), among others.
> 
> A *sub-title* is a subsidiary name given to a work by the composer, and considered part of its formal title, such as:
> 
> ...


*A few of favorites that I didn't know: *

*Antretter:* Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Serenade No. 3 in D major, K. 185

*Ararat:* Alan Hovhaness, Symphony No. 14, Op. 194

*La chasse:* Joseph Haydn, Symphony No. 73 in D major, Hob. I/73

*Defiance:* Leoš Janáček, Capriccio for piano left-hand and chamber ensemble

*The First of May:* Dmitri Shostakovich, Symphony No. 3 in E-flat, Op. 20

*Hymn to the Mountains*: Alan Hovhaness, Symphony No. 67, Op. 429

*Lamentatione*: Joseph Haydn, Symphony No. 26 in D minor, Hob. I/26

*Mountains and Rivers Without End*: Alan Hovhaness, Chamber Symphony for 10 Players, Op. 225

*Oh Let Man Not Forget These Words Divine*: Alan Hovhaness, Symphony No. 62, Op. 402

*Tempora mutantur:* Joseph Haydn, Symphony No. 64 in A major, Hob. I/64

T*hree Journeys to a Holy Mountain*: Alan Hovhaness, Symphony No. 20, Op. 223

*Walla Walla, Land of Many Waters*: Alan Hovhaness, Symphony No. 47, Op. 348

*1. X. 1905:* Leoš Janáček, Piano Sonata (aka From the Street)

This Hovhaness guy is a something, really.. 

*
What is your favorite?*


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

boggles my mind o:0

*The Seven Gates of Jerusalem:* Krzysztof Penderecki, Symphony No. 7

*Der Sieg vom Helden Koburg:* Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Contredanse in C, K. 587

*Steppes of Central Asia, In the:* Alexander Borodin, Musical Picture: In Central Asia


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Ha.

I don't have a copy of the original manuscript in front of me but I would bet a lot of money that Mozart did not call the symphony catalogued by Köchel as 551 "Symphony No. 41 in C major" (even the German translation). So, _pace _Wikipedia, I assert that "Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551" is as much a nickname as "Jupiter" is.

And, take his piano concertos: K467, popularly called "No. 21" wasn't the 21st piano concerto Mozart wrote. The first four are merely transcriptions by the child Mozart, so it should actually be his "No. 17" (and indeed the great book by Cuthbert Girdlestone on the piano concertos numbers them thus). But, of course, it isn't his seventeenth concerto for solo piano and orchestra either, since one of the earlier concerti is for two pianos and another is for three.

I did a bit research. Apparently, "On the title page of the full score the author wrote: 'To Vladimir L'vovich Davydov. Pathétique Symphony No. 6. Composed by P. Tchaikovsky, Op. ???' " [http://www.tchaikovsky-research.net/en/Works/Symphonies/TH030/index.html]. This confirms my belief that most composers do not consider their latest symphony the Xth: clearly for Tchaikovsky, it was the "Pathétique" which should be the title, and "Symphony no. 6" just the catalogue number.


----------

